# Disgusted in FL, shed



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I understand your pain. Here in NW Fla, we deal with similar codes that do not seem to reflect the best interest of the homeowner, but yet must be followed. As stated in a past post, I installed 32 double hung, double pane vinyl windows (and two sliding glass doors) in a three story house near the beach here in Pensacola... Hurricane Ivan came through and wiped out a good part of all houses near the beach. This house suffered ONE cracked pane of glass on the third floor where a pine tree hit the house but the rest was safe. Yet, two years later the insurance companies lobbied the state to make law that anyone that replaces windows must either have 'hurricane glass' or similar windows installed with a hurricane shutter system. While this seems like a good plan to reduce claims, what it really does is prevent those on lower or fixed incomes (retirees) from upgrading their single pane aluminum windows to something safer and more efficient. 
Unfortunately, in your case, I think that the cheaper route is taking the lesser building that has been approved, though I would opt for building my own under the current code and KNOW that it is better, stronger, and YOU did it yourself!
Oft times, stricter requirements are set forth for home owners to ensure that safety and reliability is met. This isn't a bad thing, but definetly will add to your budget.
FMTCW, I would go ahead and build my own... it will be stronger and made the way YOU want it.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Wrangler. It would seem that the shed industry has a much stronger lobby than DIYers!!

If I could muddle my way through the code, I might try to build my own. Even the overbuilding they require would still come out cheaper.. I am looking at a 12x20 foot shed. The cost of a crappy prefab is $4500, a worse than crappy is $3600, I wont count the $36oo shed as I would keep my items in garbage bags first. I figure $3000 maximum for a DIY shed. 

Its looking at the plans they have given me that is a big problem, I do not understand what they want. I'm not real sure they know what they want!! 

My other option is an old school bus, I live in an unincorporated area so as long as I keep it registered it would be legal!!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are the plans what they require you to go by?
Or just plans that they hand out as an example?


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

They are the actual plans you must go by. They have 6 sets of plans available 3 for masonary and 3 for wood. Anything else you must have drawn up and approved.

I was poking around on the net and found a set of plans for Osceola FL building dep. Limited to one size but very clear very well done.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The local codes are just the minimum you must do to be legal, but not necesslarilly (sp?) the best way for your location. The budging plans are for the shed and do not reflect the local conditions.

What if your perfectly good shed was picked up and blown into an adjacent home causing damage? Will your or his insurance cover the damage?

Just take a look at the coastal requirements for new or replacement garage doors that were changed to save the roof of the home they are installed in. - Same doors different locations.

Dick


----------



## kschmandt (Aug 24, 2009)

*Shed Hoops*

Sounds like they really make you jump through hoops down there. I live in the mountains of Virginia and don’t even have to get a permit for a non permanent structure under a certain square footage. I guess there are advantages to living out here in the sticks. Good Luck!

Kris
www.buildashedhouse.com


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

What has me ticked off:furious: is I have to build a very strong structure while the prefabber's can sell real pieces of . Lets start at the bottom. The Skids. The prefabbed can use 2 PT 4X4's I have to use 3 PT6X6's A 4X4 here is about $7 a 6X6 is almost $20. For the shed I want that is $35 vs $100 .
There is NO rational explanation for the difference. Some one should be tarred and feathered and run outta town!:furious:!:furious:!!
Jim


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the plans (dont know if thats legal or not) ?
Maybe you are reading the prints wrong, and there are options (use one of "these" instead or two of "those") ?

In my head, i would agree, this makes no logical sence unless theres a bunch of red tape somewhere.
If you where to buy a shed - would that shed you bought have to meet these standard and the places around there are just selling crap (which no one gets inspected after they are bought and placed in the yard) ? I dout the stores care about code.
I would think (and by the sounds of things im probly wrong), but i cant picture Homedepot carrying a shed designed for each states code requirements, hence, what they are selling would not be legal for your area ??

Did you run the construction of the pre-fab sheds by the inspector and ask for an explanation ?

_


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I caved in and bought a crappy prefab. I bought a used Ted shed 12X24 with garage type door and man door, delivered, permitted, setup and tax for $3000. The option was hire a FL licensed engineer to draw up plans and stamp them. Then I could build a piece of junk, just like the prefabbers.

JIm


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats a bummer. my pool cabana was 10x12 
I added on 10x10 for maybe $3-400


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Well here it is 4 years later and I'm doing a websearch on sheds in FL for the new house I'm in. 

Anyone come up with some solutions in SW Florida? JIm


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome to Fla. I live in Marion Cty To build a workshop I have to have engineered drawings and pull a dozen permits. The pre fabs don't need any because they are on skids and are therefore considered mobile. Its just like the mobile homes if you have ever worked on some and have seen the shoddy elel. work and framing you have to wonder how they got past inspection if you did the same you would be shut down.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Living in Paradise has it's disadvantages. 

The prefabs do have an engineers stamp and are permitted, here in Lee county anyway.

So what you need is a broken down old engineer who has kept his license current. Draw up a cardboard and tin can structure held together with duct tape, have him stamp it and you are good to go!

Late into the night after finding this old thread in my search I stumbled on another site that may be of help.

http://alexpb.com/notes/articles/2012/12/23/free-shed-plans/

It is FL approved shed plans.

Hope this helps someone. JIm


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

my guess is a shed company got a hold of the County seat and set these rules in place to make home owners have to chose a prefrab.


----------



## CDH (Aug 8, 2009)

Look into building an ag barn, a lot of county's in Fl allow ag barns, I payed $75.00 for the permit so the county got their money, no inspection required, I built a 32x60 but your options are unlimited, they have some nice barn kits as small as 24x12 with metal trusses and galvalume tin roof, just a thought.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The ag barns are a no go in the Ft Myers area.


----------



## storageman (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a builder of sheds and I am not a big fan of installing sheds in Florida. So many zone restrictions. Having said that, these strict regulations are there to protect the homeowner. If everyone built sheds and garages with 2x3 construction, they wouldn't last anyways.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree there needs to be some regs. But the pre fabs need to be held to the same standards, whice they are not.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

storageman said:


> I am a builder of sheds and I am not a big fan of installing sheds in Florida. So many zone restrictions. Having said that, these strict regulations are there to protect the homeowner. If everyone built sheds and garages with 2x3 construction, they wouldn't last anyways.


 NO NO NO, the regulations are there to protect the pre fab shed suppliers!!

The shed companys are putting up morsels of defecation, while the home owner has to build a bomb shelter!

Just another disgruntled blow hard homeowner that thinks he knows it all you may think. Well I have the county supplied plans that I have to build to and I had a pre fab shed. Apples to oranges. 

An example the shed company's can use 3 built up 2x6 for the skids, a DIY'er has to use continuous 6X6 and it gets worse from there. I have to use an earth auger anchor about every 3 feet both sides, the shed companys put one in each corner!!
Jim


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

talk to your mayor, congressman, senator. you may be surprised what they can do.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You seem to assume that because prefabs are available for sale, they are automatically legal where you live. That is most certainly not the case everywhere. My local big box store has lots of things for sale that are not code legal here or anywhere else. 

I think you mentioned earlier in this thread that you ended up buying a prefab. I can't imagine you got a permit based on what you've said about your local building requirements. If you didn't, and one is required, you have broken the law.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I just read this thread today (April 19). This situation happened locally some few years ago. Someone, located about fifty (50) miles away started a local business here, built the sheds there, and transported them into this area. These sheds were as "jjrbus" described as "morsels of defacation", and did not meet this county's building code. After the local code inspectors shut the business down the business owners filed a lawsuit claiming that their product did not have to meet local codes as a customer could go to thier county, but the same product and have it delivered to this county somehow circumventing the local coding. The won. I know a number of home builders in this area and have discussed the construction of these units with them. They claim that they could not buy the material(s) for these units for the small amount that they were selling for. The local code enforcement found a loop-hole which allowed them to inspect the units once placed on site and condemn them immediately much to the home-owners dismay. After many law-suits by home-owners, the business finally closed their local location. They are still in business in their home county but now display a sign stating which county's these units will meet local business codes. I also believe that if you protest enough, both in writing and in person, to your local governing body that this issue would be resolved.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> You seem to assume that because prefabs are available for sale, they are automatically legal where you live. That is most certainly not the case everywhere. My local big box store has lots of things for sale that are not code legal here or anywhere else.
> 
> I think you mentioned earlier in this thread that you ended up buying a prefab. I can't imagine you got a permit based on what you've said about your local building requirements. If you didn't, and one is required, you have broken the law.


You don't need a permit that is why they are on skids they are considered mobile units. If you build one without the skids you need several permits.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> You don't need a permit that is why they are on skids they are considered mobile units. If you build one without the skids you need several permits.


It's not good to make such generalizations. What you say is most assuredly not true where I live. I had to get a permit and inspection for my Amish-built premanufactured shed that just sits on the ground. No foundation, water, electric, nothing. There is also no minimum size below which a permit is not required. The kicker: a few days after the inspector came, I got a Certificate of Occupancy in the mail. So I guess I could live in the thing if I wanted to.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

A permit is required for a shed in Lee county Florida, any size shed!

The only loophole in the system is trailers. As long as it is on wheels and is registered, you can keep it in your yard. That is what I did while I tried to beat the system, a 24' car hauler. I finally threw in the towel and bought a used shed.

But now I moved and need some storage.

Thanks for all the input and responses.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> It's not good to make such generalizations. What you say is most assuredly not true where I live. I had to get a permit and inspection for my Amish-built premanufactured shed that just sits on the ground. No foundation, water, electric, nothing. There is also no minimum size below which a permit is not required. The kicker: a few days after the inspector came, I got a Certificate of Occupancy in the mail. So I guess I could live in the thing if I wanted to.


I was not making a generalization I was talking about where I live.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> It's not good to make such generalizations. What you say is most assuredly not true where I live. I had to get a permit and inspection for my Amish-built premanufactured shed that just sits on the ground. No foundation, water, electric, nothing. There is also no minimum size below which a permit is not required. The kicker: a few days after the inspector came, I got a Certificate of Occupancy in the mail. So I guess I could live in the thing if I wanted to.


If you are not good to your wife, you may be living in it:laughing: JIm


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

jjrbus said:


> If you are not good to your wife, you may be living in it:laughing: JIm


Roger that. I wonder how comfortable a lawn tractor is to sleep on.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, always appreciated.

Here I am again with another used shed! It is a 2006 10X16' SMithbilt shed in excellent condition. Bought for $1500 and delivered for $350. I have a quote here for the same shed new for $3400, delivered and setup, plus permit.

To my way of thinking a used shed appears to be the best option, I do not have to spend thousands for a piece of junk nor do I have to build a bomb shelter.

I have to get a permit and have this inspected, I believe the permit is now $175.

The whole process leaves a bad taste in my mouth! JIm


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

jjrbus said:


> I have to get a permit and have this inspected, I believe the permit is now $175.
> 
> The whole process leaves a bad taste in my mouth! JIm


That whole no income tax thing has a way of coming back and biting ya in the butt huh?


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I have teeth marks all over my backside!! New license plates are $340! But my property tax is 1/20th what it was in NY, $325 on a $100,000 house. So makes the bites less painful.
JIm


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

jjrbus said:


> I have teeth marks all over my backside!! New license plates are $340! But my property tax is 1/20th what it was in NY, $325 on a $100,000 house. So makes the bites less painful.
> JIm


Remember Blondie?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFerLNdpwO4


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm just gonna put in a few cents to this thread. You can read about what I did in* this thread*...post #14.

I will say that every location has their codes. Don't think that you can get away with circumventing codes. There's always a nosey neighbor that can make a call. I did replace the steel shed with one I made. The cost was less, and it's better built. Getting a permit can save you a big hassle down the road. Not only can it cost you in having to get it to code (if possible), you could be forced to remove it, along with some stiff fines.


















.​


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Code's smodes!! Real men do not get permits!!!!!

A stab at humor of course. I put in over three hundred feet of privacy fence which I got almost brand new for tiny money. I got it from 2 different sources who put in a fence without permit and were caught. I had to remove the fence so ended up with 6X7 foot panels, even took most of the posts.

I also had a good start on a shed, 2x4, 6 and eights. Lots of 5/8 plywood for tiny money from someone who had put up a shed without permit and was caught. Then I found out the hoops that had to be jumped through to site build a shed in this area and decided too much hassle and $$$$.

I have my used prefab in the yard, I have not applied for the permit yet. The paper work is done and sitting on my desk, I am going to wait a couple of weeks and see if I get turned in.

JIm


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You might want to consider not pissing off your neighbors so much. Boy, seems like you've made the worst kind of enemies... the passive-aggresive kind.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you may have misread my post. JIm


----------



## RoxyGirl (Jun 19, 2013)

jjrbus said:


> I put in over three hundred feet of privacy fence which I got almost brand new for tiny money. I got it from 2 different sources who put in a fence without permit and were caught. I had to remove the fence so ended up with 6X7 foot panels, even took most of the posts.
> 
> I also had a good start on a shed, 2x4, 6 and eights. Lots of 5/8 plywood for tiny money from someone who had put up a shed without permit and was caught.


Jim,

I'm in FL, too, and finding myself in a very similar situation--which is how/why I found this thread. Here's my question to you:

How & where in the heck are you finding these great deals?!?!
10x16 for $1850:thumbsup:
Privacy Fence for $tiny:thumbup:
Lumber for $tiny​
I'm ramping up for a particular biz lic and must have a min 10x10 dedicated ofc space. Since I'm looking to limit scrutiny only to the new biz, I'm fencing off a plot of our property just for the purposes of the new biz. This requires me to purchase or construct the office space. Hoping to conserve as much seed money as possible (req'd insurances, app fees, fencing, ofc space, blah blah blah), I'm open to any & all possibilities for meeting requirements and maintaining a professional presentation.

I would love to know how you're coming up with these bargains!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I am retired and have lots of time to spend. I am also do not have any deadlines to meet.

I do a search of Craigslist every morning and evening. I may buy something I do not need right now, might even sell it later. I do not try to lowball anyone, I don't need to steal or take advantage of people. But negotiating is important. 

Case in point, the shed. The homeowner was being foreclosed on. The people that were there before me offered $750 for the shed. $750 for a $3400 (new price) shed in great condition! I gave a fairly low but borderline fair offer of $1500. I think he may have got $2000 for it if he held out, at least $1750 but not from me.

The fencing was found on Craigslist, and I just got lucky on the lumber, they wanted it out of their yard!

Don't be greedy, good luck with your business JIm


----------



## FishyFlorida (Sep 3, 2014)

*Concrete slab mounted?*

The link provided earlier was great; however, they are all considered portable, on wooden skids, and I need it to be on a cement slab, as I will be loading heavy items in and out on a pallet jack, and it will have a small strip connecting it to my driveway. Here in Florida, I also need the 150 wind code rating, and a max size of 10 x 10 in my city for it to be considered a shed (otherwise it is considered an accessory building, with another set of issues... including setbacks). Any ideas where to get the plans? The one from Lee county has a slab as an option in the plans; however, it is only certified to 110 mph. Thanks!!


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

From what I now under stand. If you need something other than a portable shed. You hire a Florida licensed engineer to draw up the plans and stamp them. As long as it is certified by an engineer and meets local code requirements you can build a real morsel of defecation. 

You could also take the Lee county plans and have them upgraded by an engineer. 

I understand the engineer will cost you $350, not sure on that.



Those are the only options I am aware of. HTH JIm


----------



## tthaw (Sep 5, 2014)

*Also Frustrated in FL*

I got a good deal on Craigslist for a Suncast Shed which is a Rubbermaid type shed that is sold at Lowes or Home Depot... There are probably 4 or 5 in my neighborhood, however I got code enforcement called and they are requesting a permit. No master plans available for this type of shed online from the company, so looks like I'm out of luck. Any thoughts on how to get the shed OK-ed to be on the property? 

...also in Lee County


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I suspect that the Rubbermaid type sheds are not going to meet code no matter what you do. Just because you see them in the hood does not mean they are legal!

If you are interested note an address where one or two are and go to 

Leepa.org, do a real property search using the address. When you get to one look under permits issued. Might want to start with your house to make it easier.
HTH JIm


----------



## tthaw (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Jim... I'm very familiar with LEEPA and also the Lee County Permit Search website. None of the Rubbermaid like sheds in my hood were permitted, so my thought was that thee would be no issue in setting up in my backyard with no permit. I was wrong! I guess I pissed off a nosey neighbor during my first year at my property! Ha!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome to Lee County FL.I have build many high rise condos in Ft.Myers,Naples,Marco,Sarasota and surrounding areas including many bridges.Last one I ran the ironwork on the Sunshine Skyway Bridge.
You don't know half of it but good luck with your project.
Do as they say or forget it.


----------



## dyoung64 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Disgusted in FL. Shed*

What none of you are grasping is that the building department is helping you. The pre-manufactured sheds have their engineered plans reviewed and approved by Department of Community Affairs in Tallahassee and the local building department has to accept the buildings as designed and built. The local builfing department is trying to help with a simple set of plans that will meet the requirements of the Florida Building Codes and trying to save the owner the cost of engineered drawings. When the "shed" to be installed is larger than the simple plan then the building department has to require engineered drawings for compliance with the wind codes for that area.


----------

